# Day 2



## Abigail (Aug 23, 2015)

Day Two with Walter the Crowntail. 

Everything is going swimmingly (haha. Get it?) and Walter has become much happier in his new home. 

The only problem is that he keeps doing this thing with his tail where it kind of...twitches very quickly when he swims. I think it's just how he moves in the water with his little tendrils, but I don't exactly know what flaring looks like with Crowntails. 

I'm trying to find a video but all the videos either show what he's doing or something different where the tendrils are spread out really wide and round.


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

Prometheus does the same thing which makes him have trouble turning in tight circles to get his food. But it doesn't seem to bother him, so I don't think it is anything to worry about.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

That's how my crowntail is too... Mr twitchy tail


----------

